# Bringing a handgun into Mass



## BFire41 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello, I live in Rhode Island right on the MA border and was wondering about bringing a pistol into MA to go to a shooting range. RI law says if you do not have a CCW permit than the weapon must be unloaded and locked with ammunition separate or pistol broken down and ammo locked and you can bring it to and from place of business, home, gunsmith, firearms store, and "bonafide" shooting range. Easy enough in RI with exception of the lack of public ranges. I called a MA department where the range is located (only about 10 minutes from my house and a great facility) and the dispatcher said not to bring it in if I don't have a MA LTC permit and would be arrested if stopped and weapon found. Now I found this federal law..., http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/18...6---A000-.html I'm confused now especially after what I was told by the MA department, hopefully a MA LEO can clear this up. The weapon would be unloaded with a trigger lock in a locked case in my trunk with the ammo separate. Also, what about bringing in a rifle or shotgun...for the range? Thank you in advance.


----------



## gl2121 (Apr 7, 2009)

The bold part is were you would be unlawfully poss a firearm in Mass. In Mass. you need a permit to poss/carry. so if you were going to NH you can bring it through Mass!!!!!!

(Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof, any person who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm *to any other place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if*, during such transportation the firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle: Provided, That in the case of a vehicle without a compartment separate from the driver's compartment the firearm or ammunition shall be contained in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Actually........... It says right in there "Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof" Well, MGL 140-131G is that other provision of law of a state or political subdivision thereof.....

Chapter 140: Section 131G. Carrying of firearms by non-residents; conditions

Section 131G. Any person who is not a resident of the commonwealth may carry a pistol or revolver in or through the commonwealth *for the purpose of taking part in a pistol or revolver competition or attending any meeting or exhibition of any organized group of firearm collectors or for the purpose of hunting*; provided, that such person is a resident of the United States and has a permit or license to carry firearms issued under the laws of any state, district or territory thereof which has licensing requirements which prohibit the issuance of permits or licenses to persons who have been convicted of a felony or who have been convicted of the unlawful use, possession or sale of narcotic or harmful drugs; provided, further, that in the case of a person traveling in or through the commonwealth for the purpose of hunting, he has on his person a hunting or sporting license issued by the commonwealth or by the state of his destination. Police officers and other peace officers of any state, territory or jurisdiction within the United States duly authorized to possess firearms by the laws thereof shall, for the purposes of this section, be deemed to have a permit or license to carry firearms as described in this section.

BFire, you were advised correctly... It says nothing about shooting ranges in that law. If you really want to use this facility in MA, get a non-resident LTC. You have to get it with the Colonel of the State Police since, being a non-resident, you do not fall within the jurisdiction of any local licensing authority.

Edit: You are good to go with a rifle or shotgun in MA. See MGL 140-129C clauses g and p. Clause g covers you at the range, clause p covers you off the range with shotguns and rifles...assuming that you are licensed....

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/140-129c.htm


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Prepare your ass with ky before you apply because you will feel like youre being fucked! the fee is 100.00 per year and the licence is renewed every year!:stomp:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Sparky you left out some very pertinent information: you do not have a valid LTC..

Look familiar?

"_Thank you, unfortunately I do not have a Rhode Island LTC as it is very difficult to obtain one._"

You're a no-go as far as bringing handguns in to MA is concerned...


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Sparky you left out some very pertinent information: you do not have a valid LTC..
> 
> Look familiar?
> 
> ...


Deuce, how many threads can you find within an hour to use the phrase "no-go." You have 30 minutes left, time begins meow. :running:

FWIW, I think "no-hoe, " should count as well..


----------



## BFire41 (Aug 19, 2010)

Deuce, I wasn't sure if anyone knew of anything else and found this site with all MA cops so I figured they might know more. Thank you everyone for the help, looks like I'm just going have to work at my RI LTC, I guess having a lawn sign out in my yard for the front runner in the Attorney General's race and having gone to a couple of his fundraisers is a good start. Also, work with a guy (retired PD now FD) who use to be in Detectives with him when he was on the job. We'll see.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Answered, locked.


----------

